# TSL Produces Again...



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

Title says it all... fished the west end surf today and was chunking the pink TSL weightless. I canâ€™t say enough about these lures. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

Brought her to the beach for some measurements and couple pics and she swam off unharmed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great fish.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a great fish. Congrats


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

I've looked for the TSL locally here in Corpus. No dice. Anyone know if they are sold around here?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

AFORWW said:


> I've looked for the TSL locally here in Corpus. No dice. Anyone know if they are sold around here?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Order directly from Trout Support.

TWG


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Looks like that will be my only option which is a bummer. I hate not being able to get lures/tackle locally. If I need replacement right now for some reason I'm screwed. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I have looked at ACE, HEB and Tackle Town in Rockport. I hate to order anything on line. A real pain in the butt.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Txredfish said:


> I have looked at ACE, HEB and Tackle Town in Rockport. I hate to order anything on line. A real pain in the butt.


Ordering from the website is easy and you can also see a list of places where theyâ€™re sold. Itâ€™s not very many places at this point, though.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Rockfish2 said:


> Ordering from the website is easy and you can also see a list of places where theyâ€™re sold. Itâ€™s not very many places at this point, though.


Shipping is quick too. Made a couple orders and always received in 2-3 days.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great surf trout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Ted sent me that pic yesterday morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Beautiful trout there!


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Txredfish said:


> I have looked at ACE, HEB and Tackle Town in Rockport. I hate to order anything on line. A real pain in the butt.


TxRed - ask someone to order them for you online then pay them cash.

TWG :cheers:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

DUDE!!!! that's a pig right there. Nice work!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fishermans Place on Ayers DR should be getting their's in stock today!


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

troutsupport said:


> Fishermans Place on Ayers DR should be getting their's in stock today!


Sweet! I know where I'll be tomorrow lol.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice fish and props for the release - sure would be nice to see guides doing the same.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

nsea said:


> sure would be nice to see guides doing the same.


easy now, lets not turn a post of a proud catch and good report into one of those threads. There ARE tons of guides that release all fish 24" or better. Some guides have actually started catch and release, some guides have instigated there own 5 five program on their boat. There are guides out there doing the right thing and actually going above and beyond. Let's not have the guide rant on a thread that is about a great catch.


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Pig. Good job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, it's been doing work in the surf for some other guys too. So far his is the most healthy that I've heard about but I do know a guy caught a 29 last summer in the surf on it.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

I finally got around to ordering some. Got the stinky pink and bone diamond. I feel like both will do very well in the surf. Hopefully I'm correct lol.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

